#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  How to track organizer in task list

## glide2131

Hello,

I set up a task list in my outlook and gave folder permission to a few other people so that we can work on the same task list together.
I would like them, as well as my self, to be able to edit this list and that seemed like the best way to go about it.
However, what I would like to do is to be able to track who actually created the new task and who modified it last.
Right now, any new tasks show up under my name since it is in my folder so no one can tell who created the task or who edited it last.

Can anyone help with this?

----------

